
The True Size Of - electic
http://thetruesize.com/
======
noahwilde
Great site. Two points of feedback:

1\. It blows up browser history. Every movement of the countries shouldn't
make a new browser history entry.

2\. It'd be nice to have continents too!

Other than that, very well done.

